# Debian reprogrammining a usb stick?



## vectoravtech (Mar 31, 2019)

Is there a gui app I can use similar to mpall in windows but in debian?


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 31, 2019)

vectoravtech said:


> Is there a gui app I can use similar to mpall in windows but in debian?


No. That's Phison software, to work directly with Phison products, built just for Windows. I seriously doubt you'll find something specifically like it for Linux. A better question to ask is what you're trying to do, there might be a better option. Another option would be to get a flash drive that doesn't require you to occasionally fix the firmware should something go wrong. A VM running Windows with pass-thru for the USB device would be possible if you were using a CPU with VT-d.

This all seems like a lot more work than just getting a better quality flash drive.


----------



## vectoravtech (Mar 31, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> No. That's Phison software, to work directly with Phison products, built just for Windows. I seriously doubt you'll find something specifically like it for Linux. A better question to ask is what you're trying to do, there might be a better option. Another option would be to get a flash drive that doesn't require you to occasionally fix the firmware should something go wrong. A VM running Windows with pass-thru for the USB device would be possible if you were using a CPU with VT-d.
> 
> This all seems like a lot more work than just getting a better quality flash drive.


thanks for the reply, I was just curious. I am interested in the sticks that dont need flasking though.


----------

